# What does your hair look like?



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Mine's just a little lighter than this. [And I also have her color eyes, omg!]


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Radiant Flux said:


> Mine's just a little lighter than this. [And I also have her color eyes, omg!]


Is that a celebrity? I wouldn't know. Thought it was a pic of you for a second. I was about to start hating you for having awesome hair. 

Mine's straight. Brown. Shoulder length. Gets blond highlights from the sun. My aunt notified me that these awesome highlights will someday be my first streaks of gray. :sad:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

My hair look like hair.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Generally short, almost military like, but not that short.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to have it longer, like this:









For now (in the job hunting / no money phase), I've got it more like this:


----------



## propensity (May 12, 2010)

Just touching my shoulder, jet black and kind of messy when I'm not paying special attention to it.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I used to have it longer, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would choose two hot guys.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> You would choose two hot guys.


Haha, what are you trying to say? :tongue:


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

My hair depends on how I sleep every night. Despite the variations in my hair from my bed, they all end up in a poofy, frizzled out, typical japanese male style hair. To further my unnecessary need to maintain my hair, people always say it looks hard to maintain my hairstyle.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Mine is long, layered and mostly blonde (I'm light brown I think but I have had blonde highlights put in for years). 

I used to look like this about 18 months or 2 yrs ago:








and people said I really looked like her in the face too.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Haha, what are you trying to say? :tongue:


You have good taste in men. :tongue:


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> My hair look like hair.


hehehehe nice hair


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

if you look at my avatar you will see my real hair, and its not that long it reach half my back, of course the straightness of my hair depends on how comfy was my night 

my hair is the same and i do have such a wide forehead :S


----------



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

naturally, it's dark brown, fine, and straight. But now it's copper-red..:crazy:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I have long, wavy, thick, fluffy, reddish-brown, mermaid-like, bed head-type hair.

Uh...there are pictures in my album on my profile page. It's pretty cool and stuff (not really).


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> You have good taste in men. :tongue:


Haha...hmm...thanks? :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*This is the closest pic I could find to my own hair.

Nobody else seems to be using pics of themselves, so I didn't want to in case I wasn't doing it right.

I'm way cooler than this bitch.*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

My hair is looking slightly looking like some Luke Skywalker hair right now. Just a little shorter, cleaned up and black.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to use pictures of myself as I don't really have a hairstyle, I just wet it and tidy it up in the morning.



As my hair grows, the hair in front of my ears tends to start curling outwards and upwards.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is mai hair. Its long, and plain, and brown~

















Sometimes I curl it. Usually I'm too lazy.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine just lays as it falls. Strawberry blonde, a bit frizzed and very messy. I vow never to subscribe to hair vanity.Tis on my profile. Dont know the way to post it here.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

I got a shaggy messy sort of look going on right now, its dark black hair when it gets long it gets really curly, I used to grow it out a lot, and only get my hair cut 4 or 5 times a year. A few girls have told me they really like it ...


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

Nearly waist length. Black and shiny. Extremely straight. 

I have a retarded artificial center parting cuz when I was 9, I was concerned with projecting an image of myself as a good, proper model student. I forced hair gel into it every morning to keep it center parted. 

When I graduate next year I'm going to freaking shave it all off.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

bionic said:


> Its naturally very thick, black, and curly because of my Puerto Rican blood but I blow dry it everyday so its more wavy.


Hey this picture looks different...


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

I keep my head clean shaven, it is easy maintenance


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Roughly this length and very clean. I am in the process of considering butchering them and having short hair.

Hmmm...


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

My hair is "medium length" while curly.


----------



## awfulwafflewalker (Feb 24, 2010)

This is what my hair looks like, but a little straighter. I curled it for Graduation (the curls obvious fell out).


----------



## Alima (Mar 28, 2010)

My hair is naturally very curly. I don't have a picture, but the picture below is the closest I could find to my curls. They're not always perfectly curly, some bend funny. I almost never leave the house like this though, I always straighten my hair first. My hair is probably about 2 or 3 inches shorter than in the picture, and is a much more darker brown.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

In Soviet Russia, a hair look like you!

... err... I failed didn't I?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Zic said:


> In Soviet Russia, a hair look like you!
> 
> ... err... I failed didn't I?


Yes, I'm sorry to break it to you.:tongue:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

LookingGlass said:


> Hey this picture looks different...


What do you mean "looks different"?


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Roughly this length and very clean. I am in the process of considering butchering them and having short hair.
> 
> Hmmm...


I dig it!!! I always wanted blonde dreads but I could never pull off either. Is it alot of maintenance?


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> I dig it!!! I always wanted blonde dreads but I could never pull off either. Is it alot of maintenance?


I like blonde dreads, especially when they are almost white. My hair is dark brown/auburn. The maintenance is a little bit of work... mostly weekend maintenance  All up I spend maybe 30 minutes on my hair a week (not including washing and drying). It takes approx. 20 seconds to do my hair in the morning (tie up). 

Washing takes a bit longer and so does drying. It is really important to make sure you don't go to bed with wet hair and that it is always dried properly, otherwise you can get a bit of a mildewy build up... yuk >.> And that is most often that can make them a little bit smelly.


----------



## G0dzuki (Jun 1, 2010)

Messy, I don't like taking the time to fix it. Rarely wash it for that matter.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

My hair is dark, shoulder length, and very poofy. Perfect for secretly listening to music during class or hiding small pointy objects in there.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Like this, grey, thinning, short and kind of messy.


----------



## Celastrus (Jun 4, 2010)

Dark chestnut, shoulder length. Slightly wavy. Heavy enough that it's straight at my crown, but poofs a bit like a triangle towards my shoulders. Normally I wear it up, though, just to keep it out of the way. The pic is not my best, makes me look older due to lighting from below, but there it is.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I think this is a better pic:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Like this, but not quite so well-kept and a bit shorter.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

That isn't me BTW.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to my photo album.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Not INTJ but thought I'd contribute anyways...


----------



## McConnell (Jan 13, 2010)

INTJ female: my hair is UNruly, unholy/ unsatisfactory- so screw it. I leave it unkempt. Sometimes it lays sad flat and other times it frizzes out- on occasion it does this "real fun" thing where it does both. I can use smoothing products and tie it all back and still some hairs will find their way free in the form of lightening bolts. Hair will even find it's way out of a beanie. It's as if I am full of electricity and there is a globe around my head while some one with a sicker sense of humor than me is touching the globe at random belting out giddy muwhhaahhaaas


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

ENTP male, it's really easier if I just show you










I'm mixed so it's half way between hispanic curly hair and black hair.


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

Mine did look pretty much like this, but with longer bangs.








It's grown out a lot and almost reaches my shoulders now. I just trim my bangs most of the time because paying for haircuts makes me feel awful....


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

My hair looks quite like this:









Except slightly longer and lighter. I used to have dark-blonde hair as a kid so now it's a weird sort of brown-blonde colour and gets blonde streaks in it when I go in the sun. Also my hair is rarely as well-kept as the photo.


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Auburn; extremely thick, though I recently had it thinned out quite a bit; the length of a short bob, but straightened and with blunt tips.


----------



## Askeladden (Mar 13, 2011)

Fairly short and getting kind of shaggy and in need of a trim. But I like the disheveled look.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

This but more of a strawberry blonde courtesy of my natural red undertones (and generally not styled as well):


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

A bit more faded now though.


----------



## InductiveReasoner (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not too sure how this is related to mbti, but whatever. My hair is dark brown (almost black and yes this is natural), a little past my shoulders, and straight with side bangs that usually cover my right eye. I'll either wear it down, or I put it up in two pigtail messy buns.


----------



## Lula (Aug 6, 2010)

The song Hair by Lady Gaga is amazing, by the way! Just gotta say.

Well, today it was very BAM, y'know? It was biiig. Usually it's straight and dark brown, sometimes I put red streaks in it. I want to die my full fringe at the front blond, coz that would be amazing. This is a fun topic to talk about! Maybe it's just coz i've been listening to Lady Gaga's new album way too much. XD


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in the process of growing it. It used to be an asymmetrical bob, with one side longer than the other. The curl is an attempt to hide the uneven way it's growing.


----------



## alextyrian (May 2, 2011)

I keep the sides and back of my head really thin so that my bangs appear to lie flat. It makes my hairline square and helps my big fat face from looking so round. The bangs are asymmetrical so that I can create a vertical line in the middle of my face which also draws attention to my eyes and disrupts the horizontal line created by my eyebrows. It was also trendy last year - Rihanna and Adam Lambert both did it at some point. I hadn't flat ironed my hair for that picture, though, so it appears shorter and fuller there, which is not how I style it in general. I don't think I have any product in it either. 

What's interesting about it is that since it's cut asymmetrically, I can brush it to one side of my head or the other for two different lengths, so I can cover my left eye if I want to. I usually part it to the right, though, how I did in that picture.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Like tumbleweed on roadkill.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

I want to introduce you to Tom's Fluoride Free Toothpaste


----------

